# Tent help



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking for recommendations on 4+ person tent that won't break the bank. Would like to keep it under $200. Any ideas. Will be used for a week long camping trip to northern ontario next summer, so the drier the better. 

Thanks


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Kelty Grand Mesa 6- 162.50
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Kelty-Grand-old-style-3-Season-Camping/dp/B005815UHO"]Amazon.com: Kelty Grand Mesa 6 (old-style) 3-Season Camping Tent: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41mfF58WJlL[/ame]

ALP Phoenix 5- 199.98
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/ALPS-Mountaineering-Phoenix-5-Person-3-Season/dp/B00506ZLO4/ref=sr_1_36?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1321625077&sr=1-36"]Amazon.com: ALPS Mountaineering Phoenix 5 Tent 5-Person 3-Season: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41NSduOJUeL[/ame]

This is same tent, but has better pics and includes a few reviews.

http://www.rei.com/product/812885/alps-mountaineering-axis-5-tent-special-buy


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks REG


----------

